# Skita Goes to Work



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Skita Goes to Work
> 
> Nikoloz Tskitishvili was the No. 5 pick in the 2002 NBA Draft and felt every bit of the pressure. Fans and media were often critical of what they perceived as Skita's slow progress. He was just 19 years old in a new country and facing the players he had idolized on television and in magazines for years. Skita quickly learned how hard it is to succeed in the NBA as he averaged only 3.9 points and 2.2 rebounds in 16.3 minutes per game his rookie season.


Follow the link and you will see a nice interview:

http://www.nba.com/nuggets/chat/skita_summer030729.html 

How much improvement can we expect from Skita?


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

He's still raw, I would probably limit his PT to about 20-25 mpg. He should still be able to develop his skills as a backup, considering there's probably no rush for him to start this year.


----------



## plasticman23 (May 30, 2003)

Damn he's a lot bigger, i think you can expect significant improvement. i predict he'll average about 12 ppg.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Give him a couple years he will be a star..next year i am prediction 12 6 year after that 18 9


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

i think skita has the right attitude and physical ability to be a good nba player

i think if he can put up around 10 and 5 this season, it will be a definite success for him and be a good confidence builder when looking toward the long term


----------



## CBF_Returns (Jul 2, 2003)

Skita has the talent, he just needs to be more agressive. He was so hesitant last season when he had an open shot. If he just gets a little more assertive, he'll make great strides this season.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

damn right. skita is going to be a new player. in a few years he will be damn good.


----------

